# Monks Of New Skete Training Theory



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

I just found a bit of information on this surfing.
Does anyone know about this method? Any thoughts on the subject????


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

I've read their books. They are a little bit old-school. Leash pops, that sort of thing. I think there are better methods out there.


----------



## canadianredd (Aug 11, 2010)

I've read both books by the Monks. I believe they have a video out as well, but I haven't watched it yet. Their methods are very much based on the alpha theory. They were a good read and I found some of the stuff useful, other parts I found a little much.


----------



## canadianredd (Aug 11, 2010)

Yes Good Karma, Old School is the perfect way to describe New Skete.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

I think you have to take bits and pieces of what they have to say. Very old school, but they also promote including the dog a lot in your day to day activities and life and their own version of NILIF. 

In the new version of the book they even seem to be backing off some of their more, er, questionable methods.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

"Old school" how? 
Using correction?


----------



## liv (Sep 1, 2010)

Their new book is toned down quite a bit from the old one. I read the book, took some info, left a lot, but I'm not sorry I read it.


----------



## CaseysGSD (Oct 15, 2010)

I have never read the book but I do have a friend who has one of their dogs and he is the smartest most human like German Shepherd I have ever known (I have never heard anything about any other of their dogs so I have no idea if it has to do with their breeding program or just by chance)


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

Which book would everyone recommend reading???


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

We own _The Art of Raising a Puppy._ It's a newer edition where they retract their endorsement of the alpha roll. Like others have said, there are some good bits of info. If I were you, don't buy it, get it from the library.

Hmmm, how to define old-school? Any help here guys?


----------



## liv (Sep 1, 2010)

Good_Karma said:


> We own _The Art of Raising a Puppy._ It's a newer edition where they retract their endorsement of the alpha roll.


That's what I have too, and I second the recommendation to get it from the library.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

Jake will be nine months....Art of raising a puppy, did that ship sail or is it still a good read?


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

Any comments on For the love of a dog? I'd like to order at least one book to get a feel for what their style is. Up until 15 minutes ago I had never heard of them.


----------



## Stogey (Jun 29, 2010)

Amazon.com has their books advertised for as little as .45 for used hardbacks in acceptable condition.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

I just bought two books from Amazon for under 10 bucks! I guess in a few weeks I will update here with an opinion. I ordered The art of raising a puppy and How to be your dogs best friend.
I did get The art of raising a puppy for 49 cents!
Can some one tell me how you pronounce this order of monks?
Is is it pronounced like"skeet"?


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

I've read both and liked both. The new edition retracts the recommendation for the use of the alpha roll, but otherwise it was about the same as the original as I remember (it's been awhile since I've read either book).

I don't consider them old school, but then again I'm not anti-correction during training so I guess if corrections are old school then I'm old school. 

At the very least, their books are an interesting read.


----------



## GROVEBEAUTY (Oct 23, 2008)

I agree, I'm old school also, just like the Monks.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

So, in this case does "old school" mean using a prong and giving corrections? I don't know if I am "old school"or not?


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

Haven't read nor watched them.. but what makes them old school or questionable.. ? 

Yeah, it's pronounced skeet.. They were on animal Planet once.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

jakeandrenee said:


> So, in this case does "old school" mean using a prong and giving corrections? I don't know if I am "old school"or not?


No, I wouldn't say that. Alpha rolls, skruffing, etc. That stuff I consider very old school. Prongs and "ehhhhs" not so much.

When there are photo illustrations of how to drag your dog around by the neck...yes, that is a big old school.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

GSDElsa said:


> No, I wouldn't say that. Alpha rolls, skruffing, etc. That stuff I consider very old school. Prongs and "ehhhhs" not so much.
> 
> When there are photo illustrations of how to drag your dog around by the neck...yes, that is a big old school.


Apparently I skipped that section because I don't remember that at all. I certainly don't buy into dragging ones dog around, I guess I'd have to reread the books (it's been years) and see what the context of that was.


----------



## Stogey (Jun 29, 2010)

Anything that doesn't involve your dog sitting " time out " in the corner is 
" Ole School " .....  

Just kiddin folks ! :laugh:


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Stogey said:


> Anything that doesn't involve your dog sitting " time out " in the corner is
> " Ole School " .....
> 
> Just kiddin folks ! :laugh:


hahaha


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

They are "old school" to me based on theory. The stuff I watched on their TV show was all that wacky "dominance" crap like your dog isn't going to respect you if you don't make it stay off the furniture, alpha rolls, scruff it for discipline, etc.

Just use NILIF.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Rerun said:


> Apparently I skipped that section because I don't remember that at all. I certainly don't buy into dragging ones dog around, I guess I'd have to reread the books (it's been years) and see what the context of that was.


The context the scruffing and alpha rolls was in was pretty much if the dog acted up, do X to get it to behave. Granted, alpha roll is not in the new book. But the photos on "how to properly scruff your dog" are.


----------



## pac liter (Jul 22, 2010)

I just finished the "How to Be Your Dog's Best Friend" Got it from the public library. 

The edition I read did retract their endorsement of alpha roles. 

They did mention splapping your dog under the chin in certain situations. Some would consider that old school. 

Also they mentioned running a dog while the handler is driving a car. Is that old school? 

As a first time dog owner I didn't find it very helpful. Alot of the info was vague and theoretical. There were some interesting bits and pieces.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

GSDElsa said:


> The context the scruffing and alpha rolls was in was pretty much if the dog acted up, do X to get it to behave. Granted, alpha roll is not in the new book. But the photos on "how to properly scruff your dog" are.


the alpha rolls were retracted in the later edition, and scruffing - I suppose depending on what the pup is doing I'm not particularly opposed to it. I don't find it useful to scruff a pup if they are simply doing something they shouldn't be (such as chewing on a no no item), but if the pup is running up nipping repeatedly despite verbal corrections and redirection, I wouldn't be opposed to scuffing them and being clear that the behavior is unacceptable. But then, I don't consider it normal for dogs to be 5, 6 ,7+ months old and still being "nippy" like many do. All the jokes about landsharks are funny, but we just consider that unacceptable behavior from day one and set the guidelines early on, so things like that are never a problem here.

I also don't think it's wrong for photos to be provided. Better than letting someone assume it's a different way and doing it incorrectly...if they are going to scruff, it should at least be in a safe and fair manner. Momma dog scruffs pups on a daily basis, there is nothing wrong with scruffing IF it's done in a non abusive manner.


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

I have read 2 books and yes they use choke collars and pops. They are well know for their breeding program and you can't even get on the waiting list anymore. They also do not let you choose your pup. When you apply for a pup you specify what your intent is, pet, SCH, police, etc. They have a special testing that they do (they have someone who does not know the pups come in) when the pups are young. It tells them what type of pup it is (hard to explain this). Then they place that pup with the applicant that it is best suited for. It was interesting and they are very successful at this. So someone looking for a pet does not end up with a pup more suited for SHC, etc.

Each monk is responsible for a certain dog and its pups if its a female. The pups are so well behaved that they can down in the main hall while the monks are eating and taking prayer, very impressive!


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Stogey said:


> Anything that doesn't involve your dog sitting " time out " in the corner is
> " Ole School " .....
> 
> Just kiddin folks ! :laugh:


Funny!

Ever wonder why some things got to be "Old School"? Maybe because they worked?????


----------



## CaseysGSD (Oct 15, 2010)

vat said:


> I have read 2 books and yes they use choke collars and pops. They are well know for their breeding program and you can't even get on the waiting list anymore. They also do not let you choose your pup. When you apply for a pup you specify what your intent is, pet, SCH, police, etc. They have a special testing that they do (they have someone who does not know the pups come in) when the pups are young. It tells them what type of pup it is (hard to explain this). Then they place that pup with the applicant that it is best suited for. It was interesting and they are very successful at this. So someone looking for a pet does not end up with a pup more suited for SHC, etc.
> 
> Each monk is responsible for a certain dog and its pups if its a female. The pups are so well behaved that they can down in the main hall while the monks are eating and taking prayer, very impressive!


As I said before (but not sure you saw it) I have a freind with a dog from there (he's 11 now..the dog not the friend LOL) and he was by far the best and smartest GSD pup and dog I have ever known! As I side note, he waited on the list for 5-6 years back then!


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

I watched the tv show back when I had cable. I don't remember them airing anything that disturbed me, but they don't use anything like clicker training. I remember the training to walk nice on a leash was to put the dog on a long line and change directions to get him to pay attention. That part at least was classic Koehler.

http://animal.discovery.com/convergence/divine-canine/divine-canine.html


----------

